# Anyone heard of this company?



## danhr (May 8, 2012)

I was cable shopping today and found this site in a search. Their prices are very low and offer free shipping BUT the site looks very hinkey. There is no contact info as to address, phone, etc. Has anyone out there had any dealings with them?

http://www.portablepowercable.com/default.asp


----------



## avkid (May 8, 2012)

It seems to be run by Globexx Power of West Hollywood, California.


----------



## danhr (May 8, 2012)

Well you got further than I did. Every link sends me around in a circle that ends with "email us".


----------



## DrPinto (May 9, 2012)

I'd be afraid of this site because:

* They don't have a phone number listed.

* They don't have an address listed.

* Their entire "about us" page consists of one sentence.

* According to the Whois information, this site was only created last December.

* You need a $650 minimum to place an order.

* It doesn't look like the shopping cart is secure.


----------



## danhr (May 9, 2012)

Not to mention around .75 a foot for 12/3 SO.......haven't seen that in a looong time. Methinks they are going phishing.


----------

